# The Queen Mary pictorial souvenir booklet



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

another interesting find from the weekend yard sales was this booklet for the ocean liner the " queen mary "  . found it in a box of books at a yard sale , they also had a couple local history books I wanted so I offered them $5 for the pile and they gladly accepted , afterwords I though maybe I offered too much and $2 might of been enough 


I don't really know much about it or the queen mary , it appears to be pre war and from 1930's , is no date in the book , although magazine ads on back have dates of June 1936 . in really good condition and no writing in book or missing pages . I searched around google and ebay and couldn't find anything exactly the same .


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

I did some more searching around google and did find some information 


a blog post about the ship says it was sold on board as a souvenir 


Pictorial Souvenir book that could be bought on board during her in-service days.  Lately The Hotel Queen Mary started making reproductions of this book.  I think that was a great idea.

https://thequeenmarytakesme.wordpress.com/page/7/


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

there is also a similar one on ebay for $125 plus shipping , which is way more than I though it was worth 


QUEEN MARY (Cunard White Star) 1936 INTERIOR BOOKLET 



http://www.ebay.ie/itm/QUEEN-MARY-C...836222?hash=item5447adf73e:g:Nx4AAOSwZKBZGLWv


----------



## nhpharm (May 24, 2017)

That is a great book and a great find!  I've seen them before and I think fair market is more like $10-20 USD...as you can see the one on eBay hasn't sold.  There are a number of them in varying conditions on www.abe.com for less than $10 (a great site, by the way).


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> That is a great book and a great find!  I've seen them before and I think fair market is more like $10-20 USD...as you can see the one on eBay hasn't sold.  There are a number of them in varying conditions on www.abe.com for less than $10 (a great site, by the way).



never saw any others listed but didn't look around that much , I agree the one on ebay is way overpriced . 

the other 4 books I got from this sale were also pretty good, so overall I did ok  , all local to my area , the one hardcover book is listed for $30 online and seen it in bookstores here for that price . its on "port Carling " which is a busy tourist town on lake muskoka , I actually already have a copy but figured the extra would make a great trader or I could resell it


----------



## nhpharm (May 25, 2017)

Great finds.  I always paw through books as a lot of other people don't spend the time to.  When I was in college, I was working at a church sale on Long Island and after the sale was over they were throwing out thousands of books that didn't sell.  There was a book of old photographs of Constantinople with the covers loose and I thought it was neat so I kept it.  About 5 years ago I researched it and found that the photos were by a fairly famous photographer.  Sold the book to a photograph dealer in the UK for $3,250.


----------

